# Acetylene No Sound



## ALK2MT (Jan 9, 2022)

For the Acetylene build, I’m not getting sound but I am getting LEDs off and on with foot switches. I’ve been troubleshooting and think it’s probably a ground issue. 

However,

Is this the correct direction for the ICs? 

Any help it appreciated.


----------



## Robert (Jan 9, 2022)

Yep, that looks correct.


----------



## ALK2MT (Jan 9, 2022)

Ok. I’ll start tracing from input jacks.


----------



## ALK2MT (Jan 9, 2022)

There was a cold joint on one of the capacitors. Sneaky!


----------



## cdwillis (Jan 9, 2022)

Was that the culprit? It's working now?


----------



## ALK2MT (Jan 13, 2022)

No. Tracing the circuit.


----------



## ALK2MT (Jan 15, 2022)

Ok so I traced the circuit, repaired the cold joint on one of the capacitors and was able to get a sound in true bypass when off. When on, I’m getting just a massive hiss/squeal and when I touch the case it changes hiss. Is it possible to have a ground issue with a pot or something?


----------



## PJS (Jan 15, 2022)

There are a lot of potential problems.  Can you show us decent pictures of both sides, and offboard wiring.  Also, what are the IC voltages?


----------



## Prudhomb (Feb 11, 2022)

I had the same problem.  I soldered the diode in backwards on the power side.  

The LEDs break off on a separate trace before the


----------



## ALK2MT (Feb 11, 2022)

I will check that. Thus far, dead.


----------

